# Google Self Driving Car Official Page Monthly Reports



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

http://www.google.com/selfdrivingcar/reports/

*August*

#5 When Will They Launch / Be Ubiquitous

_"Our project lead Chris Urmson's goal is to make sure his 11 year old son doesn't need to get a driver's license." _


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

humandriver said:


> "Our project lead Chris Urmson's goal is to make sure his 11 year old son doesn't need to get a driver's license."


I know that is a quote from an article. _Somehow _the young man is going to need to learn how to program the car's computer to go where he wants it to go. That may lead to a different type of driver's license than what we have now.


----------

